# Best Club Coaches in SoCal



## WatchthemPlay (Dec 4, 2019)

This is not intended to start a bashing...hence not asking for "worst."  Just would be nice to have a list of recommended coaches and maybe a few sentences why based upon personal experience.   This doesn't mean "coaches that win the most" or "best private trainers"...this is best coaches for individual and team development overall.  AZ Forum had a similar list.  Would be very helpful for parents of younger youth players who are trying to navigate the system.  This has probably already been done, but haven't seen a comprehensive list.


----------



## The Red Dragon (Dec 4, 2019)

I can only speak to the younger girls side but I'd say:

Ben Gardea, LUFC
Pete Aguirre, Slammers

You'd be hard pressed to find a bad word to say about either of these two guys.


----------



## The Big Lewandowski (Jan 21, 2020)

Ben Gardea @ Laguna United is great.  Young, enthusiastic, hard working....top notice coach at an up and coming club.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 21, 2020)

It’s probably best to post the coach/club/age group/gender.
Just realized this thread was posted 6 weeks ago.


----------



## Giesbock (Jan 21, 2020)

Camille Lacey. Trainer for all the younger Tustin AYSO teams (please don’t scoff at her association with AYSO!)
and awesome mentor, coach, skills teacher.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Jan 21, 2020)

The Big Lewandowski said:


> Ben Gardea @ Laguna United is great.  Young, enthusiastic, hard working....top notice coach at an up and coming club.


Laguna is not an up and coming club- maybe 5 years ago when Carrie was in charge and coaches like Jerry T (at OC Surf) where there. The best coaches are long gone.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Jan 21, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> Camille Lacey. Trainer for all the younger Tustin AYSO teams (please don’t scoff at her association with AYSO!)
> and awesome mentor, coach, skills teacher.


People give AYSo a lot flack but it’s a YMMV type org. I give AYSO grief, but mainly the parents who think it provides them the knowledge to train at higher levels. People who want to find a good AYSO team to start at can just browse the state cup results and see who the stronger teams are. Funny that some parents don’t know what quality training is and are persuaded by the sales pitches of most clubs - again they don’t know any better. When you ask them about there league record and state cup results: “we had injuries and kids weren’t available”. Then you ask them to look up scdsl and state cup results for their clubs (scdsl and cal south has good filters for that) and it’s silence - or you’re just a hater or have an axe to grind. Good Trainers at rec don’t stay around long unfortunately - they have to make a living.


----------



## The Big Lewandowski (Jan 22, 2020)

Not_that_Serious said:


> Laguna is not an up and coming club- maybe 5 years ago when Carrie was in charge and coaches like Jerry T (at OC Surf) where there. The best coaches are long gone.


At the youngers age it’s about the development of the kids from the coaches. I think we can all agree on that. And what Ben brings to LUFC is worth way more than a fancy name that has bad coaching. But hey, to each their own


----------



## focomoso (Jan 22, 2020)

I'm sure this is going to end up being a ton of "my coach is the best", but my son has played with a whole lot of coaches in the 5 years he's been playing club and I can honestly say that along with one that left so cal, the best coach we've found is Adam Yassaman: currently coaching Pats LA B07 and B09 as well as the new Castaic High School team.


----------



## blam (Jan 22, 2020)

Anyone care to explain why they are good?

From asking my children, the ones that were good were:
1. Has a curriculum that is followed. One week may be focused on defending, another week shooting. Vs. What seems like random drills.
2. Seem like the better ones have played high level soccer in the past. Able to demo what needs to be done and correct technique. Vs. a coach who tells his team to juggle as warm up and he himself can only juggle 2-4. I used to tell my kid, "Ask your coach to show it" and she would come home with funny stories of coach's attempt at kicking the ball.

As far as record, I feel recruiting is a big part of getting results.


----------



## socalkdg (Jan 22, 2020)

Three coaches that I like.   Gary Gamble of Palm Desert.  05 coach.  Like his demeanor on the side lines and team plays good possession soccer. DD played against a few times.    Sheima Berenji for Real So Cal 05.  DD Guest played a few times.   She knows her stuff.  Randle Bowling Strikers FC ECNL good sideline coach and girls played combination of possession and direct.


----------



## Giesbock (Jan 22, 2020)

This is veering away from the exact topic of best club coach but think it’s worth mentioning anyway...

For more than a year, 10 girls stayed on the sideline. Played no games. No uniform. No patches. Instead, they spent 3 nights a week training and learning specific skills. After a year, they all log 1,000+ juggles, collect out of the air, clean first touch, side volley, on target headers, learned proper dynamic warm up, stretches and overall, worked to hone their muscle memory so that when they re-enter(ed) the club / high school scene, they bring a full set of tools and skills. 
Now that this group of girls have moved on to their individual paths, is everything perfect? No, of course not.  They still make mistakes, miss passes, loose the ball, get beat, and in any number of ways, are still just continuing to learn the game.

But far and away, they are better technical players with bright futures in the game.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jan 22, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> This is veering away from the exact topic of best club coach but think it’s worth mentioning anyway...
> 
> For more than a year, 10 girls stayed on the sideline. Played no games. No uniform. No patches. Instead, they spent 3 nights a week training and learning specific skills. After a year, they all log 1,000+ juggles, collect out of the air, clean first touch, side volley, on target headers, learned proper dynamic warm up, stretches and overall, worked to hone their muscle memory so that when they re-enter(ed) the club / high school scene, they bring a full set of tools and skills.
> Now that this group of girls have moved on to their individual paths, is everything perfect? No, of course not.  They still make mistakes, miss passes, loose the ball, get beat, and in any number of ways, are still just continuing to learn the game.
> ...


I just wasted a min of my time reading this.....


----------



## Giesbock (Jan 22, 2020)

Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Jan 22, 2020)

The Big Lewandowski said:


> At the youngers age it’s about the development of the kids from the coaches. I think we can all agree on that. And what Ben brings to LUFC is worth way more than a fancy name that has bad coaching. But hey, to each their own


I wasn’t referencing that particular coach since  I don’t know him. I was referencing the up and coming part and club as it is now - I knew the clubs(s)/people before it was formed. Like UFC before them, the quality of staff use to be top notch.  No idea what this has to do with fancy names since good coaches can be found at all levels and from big to small clubs. 

 The real tangible proof doesn’t materialize until kids are high school age. Kids will either understand the game and “know” how to play or they won’t by teen age years. Kids might look good dribbling or run fast with the ball, but doesn’t mean they understand how to play. Like I mentioned in the AYSO coach post - data is as easy as filtering SCDSL by team and previous year State Cup data.You shouldn’t see club teams with negative records against Rec teams or NEG GD in the 200s.


----------



## espola (Jan 22, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> This is veering away from the exact topic of best club coach but think it’s worth mentioning anyway...
> 
> For more than a year, 10 girls stayed on the sideline. Played no games. No uniform. No patches. Instead, they spent 3 nights a week training and learning specific skills. After a year, they all log 1,000+ juggles, collect out of the air, clean first touch, side volley, on target headers, learned proper dynamic warm up, stretches and overall, worked to hone their muscle memory so that when they re-enter(ed) the club / high school scene, they bring a full set of tools and skills.
> Now that this group of girls have moved on to their individual paths, is everything perfect? No, of course not.  They still make mistakes, miss passes, loose the ball, get beat, and in any number of ways, are still just continuing to learn the game.
> ...


How much were the fees for that play-not program?


----------



## timbuck (Jan 22, 2020)

Not_that_Serious said:


> I wasn’t referencing that particular coach since  I don’t know him. I was referencing the up and coming part and club as it is now - I knew the clubs(s)/people before it was formed. Like UFC before them, the quality of staff use to be top notch.  No idea what this has to do with fancy names since good coaches can be found at all levels and from big to small clubs.
> 
> The real tangible proof doesn’t materialize until kids are high school age. Kids will either understand the game and “know” how to play or they won’t by teen age years. Kids might look good dribbling or run fast with the ball, but doesn’t mean they understand how to play. Like I mentioned in the AYSO coach post - data is as easy as filtering SCDSL by team and previous year State Cup data.You shouldn’t see club teams with negative records against Rec teams or NEG GD in the 200s.


Where are you seeing clubs teams playing rec teams at state cup?


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Jan 22, 2020)

blam said:


> Anyone care to explain why they are good?
> 
> From asking my children, the ones that were good were:
> 1. Has a curriculum that is followed. One week may be focused on defending, another week shooting. Vs. What seems like random drills.
> ...


Well I’d hope a coach could do the drills/training he is trying to teach...but truth is many can not. You will lose teenage kids quick when they know you can’t do something you expect them to do. They also don’t deal with being sworn at regularly. Some coaches are good to teach basics but can’t coach past a certain point. Coaches with little playing experience past high school also seem to have difficulty being able to adapt playing style - one way or bust. Most only know direct style - which verges on the “kickball” mentality. Some will just tell you they are preparing them for High School ball - run away. A friend of mine who coaches at pro level told me this when I asked him his answer about what he thought about “best coach” labels - “ The best coach is the one who lets my child play”. He was oversimplifying, but was trying to say it doesn’t matter how “good” a coach is if your kid doesn’t get game time. He did agree, you really won’t see how good the coach you have is until your child is past learning basic skills or by looking at their older teams.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Jan 22, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Where are you seeing clubs teams playing rec teams at state cup?


At lower levels - below presidents. You’ll get a ton of AYSO and small independent teams at Mayors. No club team with decent amount of teams should be losing the majority of their games to these teams. You get a good glimpse of how healthy the coaching is at the club looking at the lower tiers. As a parent you should be asking “Why am I paying my club more than double than the teams beating us badly?” Better off playing at a more cost effective club. For example, running one club’s numbers (club that has at least 40 teams according to their website) from last year’s state cup: 84 pts in 90 games, 24w 54l 12t 125gf 287ga -162gd. Any club with a professional mindset would not accept a win percentage near 25%. Most coaches who believe themselves to be professional, and good enough to be in demand, wouldn’t stick around long in this type of environment. 

 A team/club can have some bad games, but if your club as a whole have poor stats in their league and state cups - something wrong at the club. Usually it’s the club doesn’t care as long as they have kids lining up and they will keep coaches in who will take the least amount of pay. Unfortunately this type of club has become the norm and parents don’t have the experience to know better - many parents I speak to only care about the practices being less than a 10 minute drive away. Clubs love this mentality and Can shove any young coach their way and market their “energy” and “enthusiasm”.


----------



## The Red Dragon (Jan 23, 2020)

Not_that_Serious said:


> I wasn’t referencing that particular coach since  I don’t know him. I was referencing the up and coming part and club as it is now - I knew the clubs(s)/people before it was formed. Like UFC before them, the quality of staff use to be top notch.  No idea what this has to do with fancy names since good coaches can be found at all levels and from big to small clubs.
> 
> The real tangible proof doesn’t materialize until kids are high school age. Kids will either understand the game and “know” how to play or they won’t by teen age years. Kids might look good dribbling or run fast with the ball, but doesn’t mean they understand how to play. Like I mentioned in the AYSO coach post - data is as easy as filtering SCDSL by team and previous year State Cup data.You shouldn’t see club teams with negative records against Rec teams or NEG GD in the 200s.


lol...Sam Nicholson is one of the best technical directors/coaches in SoCal...don't take my word for it, ask the parents who play for him and the strong results on the pitch his teams get. And, yes, they are up and coming on the girls side when you have a young, talented coach like Ben Gardea leading the charge. And most parents of strong girls on the Youngers side know who he is regardless if they play on his team through his work and reputation at TOCA, OC Premier futsal, etc...


----------



## futboldad1 (Jan 23, 2020)

My kid's coach is the best coach.....unless he/she doesn't start my daughter.....or subs her out......or fails to play her in her favorite position......and how dare they shout feedback to her.......thats clearly my job.......


----------



## timbuck (Jan 23, 2020)

The Red Dragon said:


> lol...Sam Nicholson is one of the best technical directors/coaches in SoCal...don't take my word for it, ask the parents who play for him and the strong results on the pitch his teams get. And, yes, they are up and coming on the girls side when you have a young, talented coach like Ben Gardea leading the charge. And most parents of strong girls on the Youngers side know who he is regardless if they play on his team through his work and reputation at TOCA, OC Premier futsal, etc...


I’ve never seen him train his teams, so you may be correct.  But I’ve certainly seen him screaming like a maniac on the sidelines.  That used to be common for Laguna United teams, but they seemed a little more mellow this past season.


----------



## The Big Lewandowski (Jan 23, 2020)

timbuck said:


> I’ve never seen him train his teams, so you may be correct.  But I’ve certainly seen him screaming like a maniac on the sidelines.  That used to be common for Laguna United teams, but they seemed a little more mellow this past season.


Sam screaming??? Man I’d love to see that.  Sure it was Sam?


----------



## Eagle33 (Jan 23, 2020)

Over the years I've seen many types of coaches. Some are good with youngers, some are good with olders, some are excellent trainers but can't game coach, some are excellent game coaches but can't run training, some are very good recruiters and don't need to coach, some have to coach their ass off because they can't recruit. They come in all shapes and sizes (and accents). Former professionals and people who never kicked soccer ball in their life. Many former pro's think they can coach because they played - not necessarily true. Coaching is an Art - you either can do it or you can't. Many tried and more will.
For me personally, if I remember the coach - he/she did something right.


The Big Lewandowski said:


> Sam screaming??? Man I’d love to see that.  Sure it was Sam?


Agreed, this guy never screams and I've seen plenty games he coached.


----------



## mirage (Jan 23, 2020)

This question is like, "Best restaurant in SoCal"...


----------



## MicPaPa (Jan 23, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> Over the years I've seen many types of coaches. Some are good with youngers, some are good with olders, some are excellent trainers but can't game coach, some are excellent game coaches but can't run training, some are very good recruiters and don't need to coach, some have to coach their ass off because they can't recruit. They come in all shapes and sizes (and accents). Former professionals and people who never kicked soccer ball in their life. Many former pro's think they can coach because they played - not necessarily true. Coaching is an Art - you either can do it or you can't. Many tried and more will.
> For me personally, if I remember the coach - he/she did something right.
> 
> 
> Agreed, this guy never screams and I've seen plenty games he coached.


Wish I could get that waste of time back.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Jan 23, 2020)

timbuck said:


> I’ve never seen him train his teams, so you may be correct.  But I’ve certainly seen him screaming like a maniac on the sidelines.  That used to be common for Laguna United teams, but they seemed a little more mellow this past season.


Its


The Red Dragon said:


> lol...Sam Nicholson is one of the best technical directors/coaches in SoCal...don't take my word for it, ask the parents who play for him and the strong results on the pitch his teams get. And, yes, they are up and coming on the girls side when you have a young, talented coach like Ben Gardea leading the charge. And most parents of strong girls on the Youngers side know who he is regardless if they play on his team through his work and reputation at TOCA, OC Premier futsal, etc...


Y


The Red Dragon said:


> lol...Sam Nicholson is one of the best technical directors/coaches in SoCal...don't take my word for it, ask the parents who play for him and the strong results on the pitch his teams get. And, yes, they are up and coming on the girls side when you have a young, talented coach like Ben Gardea leading the charge. And most parents of strong girls on the Youngers side know who he is regardless if they play on his team through his work and reputation at TOCA, OC Premier futsal, etc...


You can ask me to take the word of current parents, but I can you to ask the coaching community. Do you know how many girls teams the club use to have? Do you know they also use to have many good female coaches as well - most got let go for coaches nowhere near their level.  The girls side was an afterthought once Carrie got the knife in the back. Compare the number of teams on the girls side versus the boys. There were many more girls teams in the past - all those girls left due to poor coaching and structure. I’m sure this was before your time around the club. Great if it’s improving but the structure of the club doesn’t allow for it to attract the best coaches


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Jan 23, 2020)

timbuck said:


> I’ve never seen him train his teams, so you may be correct.  But I’ve certainly seen him screaming like a maniac on the sidelines.  That used to be common for Laguna United teams, but they seemed a little more mellow this past season.


Many people tend to have a narrow view and certainly biased view when talking about clubs their children play at. The best DOC the club had was Carrie. Not even a comparison - last I heard she was coaching men at the pro level via the confidence of people like Landon Donovan. Not that these parents would know these types of things - can’t blame them for giving opinions based off being a happy customer. Coaches take on him are very different from the happy customers. Many of us have neighbors and friends who play, coach and admin at various clubs and understand the screaming isn’t uncommon- I wonder if he would truthfully tell parents if they ask him if he has had kids quit due to verbal abuse. I’m sure it’s all stories though. Everyone is just hating or don’t know anything


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Jan 23, 2020)

timbuck said:


> I’ve never seen him train his teams, so you may be correct.  But I’ve certainly seen him screaming like a maniac on the sidelines.  That used to be common for Laguna United teams, but they seemed a little more mellow this past season.


To be fair he is


The Big Lewandowski said:


> Sam screaming??? Man I’d love to see that.  Sure it was Sam?


Almost all coaches yell. More about what they are saying when they do, along with the frequency, When I hear someone say “Coach X never yells” - they must not go to training, not be near them during games or have the viewing through the club colored glasses. Only real alternative to explain a coach that doesn’t yell at times is they don’t give crap or truly pacifists.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Jan 23, 2020)

Bottomline, if you are happy with a coach stay wherever you are at. The “best” part of the question at hand is is absurd and really not really anything you can prove. People in OC use to vote Pizza Hut as the best pizza in Orange County in the OCR - so not like people always know the good from the bad.


----------



## Mic Nificent (Jan 23, 2020)

futboldad1 said:


> My kid's coach is the best coach.....unless he/she doesn't start my daughter.....or subs her out......or fails to play her in her favorite position......and how dare they shout feedback to her.......thats clearly my job.......


----------



## Mic Nificent (Jan 23, 2020)

futboldad1 said:


> My kid's coach is the best coach.....unless he/she doesn't start my daughter.....or subs her out......or fails to play her in her favorite position......and how dare they shout feedback to her.......thats clearly my job.......


lol!!!!!


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Jan 23, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> Over the years I've seen many types of coaches. Some are good with youngers, some are good with olders, some are excellent trainers but can't game coach, some are excellent game coaches but can't run training, some are very good recruiters and don't need to coach, some have to coach their ass off because they can't recruit. They come in all shapes and sizes (and accents). Former professionals and people who never kicked soccer ball in their life. Many former pro's think they can coach because they played - not necessarily true. Coaching is an Art - you either can do it or you can't. Many tried and more will.
> For me personally, if I remember the coach - he/she did something right.
> 
> 
> Agreed, this guy never screams and I've seen plenty games he coached.


Coaching is an art. Talk about painting with broad strokes.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Jan 23, 2020)

Any coach with confidence will tell you coaching isn’t rocket science. Most confuse teaching things like Coerver with teaching kids a thought process and how to adapt play. Most coaches can’t adapt themselves - you need a higher level experience to draw from at certain levels of play. As mentioned before, the proof usually shows when kids enter their teens. Some coaches, As mentioned are good at recruiting, usually by offering “free” or super reduced costs - those kids were never taught by them but quick to take the credit for someone else’s work.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Jan 24, 2020)

I think people need to distinguish between yelling and chewing your kid out.  Soccer is a competitive game and to expect a coach to not ever yell in a game is counter intuitive.  Certain games can be intense and I was trying to imagine a coach not yelling and laughed to myself imagining a coach saying "Hey Suzie, when you get a chance, can you move to the left?"   Just this last weekend I warned my daughter her coach was going to be intense and if he yells at her, don't take it personally.  He did yell at her, and she didn't take it personally.  She didn't even realize he yelled at her.  I think she is used to me!


----------



## Chun-Li (Jan 24, 2020)

The Mount Rushmore of youngers Coaching  and this is based on WINS and girls that end up Elite players. These coaches have all the state cup big wins.
Tim Kelly Eagles 
 "The Gaffer" Rob Rennie Sc Blues
Mario Mrakovic SD Surf
Kenny Daum Navy


----------



## watfly (Jan 24, 2020)

Chun-Li said:


> The Mount Rushmore of youngers Coaching  and this is based on WINS and girls that end up Elite players. These coaches have all the state cup big wins.
> Tim Kelly Eagles
> "The Gaffer" Rob Rennie Sc Blues
> Mario Mrakovic SD Surf
> Kenny Daum Navy


Hmm, one of those coaches is a few fries short of a happy meal.  He's a very good trainer (my kid has trained with him) but I'd never allow my kid to play on his team.  His behavior is not appropriate in game situations.


----------



## Fact (Jan 24, 2020)

watfly said:


> Hmm, one of those coaches is a few fries short of a happy meal.  He's a very good trainer (my kid has trained with him) but I'd never allow my kid to play on his team.  His behavior is not appropriate in game situations.


Very true but you have to admit that it is fun watching when his team is losing (fun as in seeing him go nuts, not what he says to the kiddos)


----------



## RedDevilDad (Jan 24, 2020)

I know a bunch of coaches lurk here...  So, if my kid's coach has figured out this is me then know that you are my fav.  Also, while we are talking about it, can he get a wee more playing time?  Thanks boo.


----------



## watfly (Jan 24, 2020)

Fact said:


> Very true but you have to admit that it is fun watching when his team is losing (fun as in seeing him go nuts, not what he says to the kiddos)


He is definitely entertaining.  I actually kind of like the guy and his quirkiness.  I think he is sincere about improving players, but when that switch goes off in games it's troubling.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Jan 24, 2020)

Chun-Li said:


> The Mount Rushmore of youngers Coaching  and this is based on WINS and girls that end up Elite players. These coaches have all the state cup big wins.
> Tim Kelly Eagles
> "The Gaffer" Rob Rennie Sc Blues
> Mario Mrakovic SD Surf
> Kenny Daum Navy


and we wonder why ELITE soccer sucks.


----------



## JumboJack (Jan 24, 2020)

Not_that_Serious said:


> At lower levels - below presidents. You’ll get a ton of AYSO and small independent teams at Mayors. No club team with decent amount of teams should be losing the majority of their games to these teams. You get a good glimpse of how healthy the coaching is at the club looking at the lower tiers. As a parent you should be asking “Why am I paying my club more than double than the teams beating us badly?” Better off playing at a more cost effective club. For example, running one club’s numbers (club that has at least 40 teams according to their website) from last year’s state cup: 84 pts in 90 games, 24w 54l 12t 125gf 287ga -162gd. Any club with a professional mindset would not accept a win percentage near 25%. Most coaches who believe themselves to be professional, and good enough to be in demand, wouldn’t stick around long in this type of environment.
> 
> A team/club can have some bad games, but if your club as a whole have poor stats in their league and state cups - something wrong at the club. Usually it’s the club doesn’t care as long as they have kids lining up and they will keep coaches in who will take the least amount of pay. Unfortunately this type of club has become the norm and parents don’t have the experience to know better - many parents I speak to only care about the practices being less than a 10 minute drive away. Clubs love this mentality and Can shove any young coach their way and market their “energy” and “enthusiasm”.


As someone that refs AYSO rec or Core games as they are called I can assure you that a true rec AYSO team is not beating up on even the softest club teams. An EXTRA, All Star or even Spring Select surely would have a chance. And AYSO United has some really strong teams. 

Before my daughter went to club her Extra team beat a club team in a tournament. 
But AYSO rec teams are a sight to behold and make a tier 3 team look like Liverpool.


----------



## Chun-Li (Jan 24, 2020)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> and we wonder why ELITE soccer sucks.


The Boys elite soccer is awful we couldn't beat turks and caicos But the women soccer is second to none!!!!


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 24, 2020)

Chun-Li said:


> The Boys elite soccer is awful we couldn't beat turks and caicos But the women soccer is second to none!!!!


That may be true regarding the current WNT but when you look at most youth WNT starting at U23 down the story changes. And there is a great deal of evidence that suggests in the next cycle there could be some serious failures.


----------



## Chun-Li (Jan 24, 2020)

LASTMAN14 said:


> That may be true regarding the current WNT but when you look at most youth WNT starting at U23 down the story changes. And there is a great deal of evidence that suggests in the next cycle there could be some serious failures.


It will be the best thing that ever happen to Women soccer if other countries start winning or women soccer will be like women's fastpitch. go team Formosa


----------



## El Clasico (Jan 24, 2020)

LASTMAN14 said:


> That may be true regarding the current WNT but when you look at most youth WNT starting at U23 down the story changes. And there is a great deal of evidence that suggests in the next cycle there could be some serious failures.


Couldn't agree more.  Seems our perspectives are beginning to merge.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 24, 2020)

El Clasico said:


> Couldn't agree more.  Seems our perspectives are beginning to merge.


Never thought there was a divergence.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Jan 24, 2020)

JumboJack said:


> As someone that refs AYSO rec or Core games as they are called I can assure you that a true rec AYSO team is not beating up on even the softest club teams. An EXTRA, All Star or even Spring Select surely would have a chance. And AYSO United has some really strong teams.
> 
> Before my daughter went to club her Extra team beat a club team in a tournament.
> But AYSO rec teams are a sight to behold and make a tier 3 team look like Liverpool.


As someone who has been around at admin levels and helped clubs organize from scratch, I can also assure AYSO rec teams beat club teams in scrimmages. Which doesn’t matter because you turn around and grab their players. Really crazy how quick parents ditch teams because it’s “club” and didn’t care that their rec team just beat the club team. Signature teams are also rec. When you organize an Organization, Signature/Plus is Part of the rec structure. Those are the kids feeding the bronze teams - if it’s properly organized. These teams are beating club teams. True There are good Matrix teams but that isn’t the norm. From a club point of view Matrix is really an extension of rec. Any club who claims they are “strong”, or “good” or have “good” coaches shouldn’t be losing consistently to those teams. When you analyze the data, which any professionally run club should do, if you are losing to these teams, there is a problem. How many parents dive into how the club’s teams have done as a collective? Maybe a handful - which clubs know and take advantage of. Only coaches who are in decision making of helping hire coaches even look at that type of data. The strength of how the teams are doing, especially at the lower levels, will tell you how healthy the club is - unless the only teams a club has are elite. Most clubs are created to make money, and having the teams healthy will allow for profit for the following years. Analyzing data, such as state cup, will tell you what needs to be done or you are risk to lose money due to kids leaving. The only outliers to this are teams who are attached to their local area - where parents will always put their kids in those clubs due to convenience. More of a kid just playing a sport and telling friends they play club rather than doing it get better. Some teams have training areas locked down and virtually no penetration can be made - so most clubs just don’t attempt to compete. So clubs look healthy, but really are not. A savvy businessman or two would then just setup the org with cheap labor, young “enthusiastic” coaches, and a DOC and select coaches can hand-select the best talent or pluck it from other areas by offering them to play for free. In most cases of these cases the talent works fine for awhile - until kids get old enough to move to teams with better coaching. Not hard to spot the patterns at these types of clubs. Teams split or dissolve but always teams at the bottom coming in - you actually forecast this to happen and just make two teams to replace those teams. There is virtually no stimulus that will disrupt this type of closed-loop. Most other businesses operate in an ecosystem that needs to evolve - in soccer it usually means better coaching, better training methods, better education,etc. They are forced to get better due to competition or become another club that disappears - this applies even at pro level. Clubs I previously mentioned That have zero competition have no incentive, financially, to invest in better coaches - so the clubs may have a few good teams and then be better for a year or two collectively (well not losing as much pct wise) but never excel or truly ever healthy. If they are not careful and the greed becomes stronger - that is when you see things fall apart.


----------



## Soccer43 (Jan 24, 2020)

Maybe paragraphs?


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Jan 25, 2020)

Soccer43 said:


> Maybe paragraphs?


Sorry I post via phone and also could use edits- but its a msg board. Just type and post.


----------



## timbuck (Jan 26, 2020)

Not_that_Serious said:


> Laguna is not an up and coming club- maybe 5 years ago when Carrie was in charge and coaches like Jerry T (at OC Surf) where there. The best coaches are long gone.


Nice article here about Carrie. I was surprised when she was no longer part of Laguna United. Still havent heard the real story as to why.








						SD LOYAL'S CT ON BEING FIRST WOMAN COACH IN THE USL CHAMPIONSHIP • SoccerToday
					

SoccerToday - Voice of American Soccer




					www.soccertoday.com


----------



## MerseysideOC (Jan 28, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> Camille Lacey. Trainer for all the younger Tustin AYSO teams (please don’t scoff at her association with AYSO!)
> and awesome mentor, coach, skills teacher.


Camille is a fantastic coach. She coached our daughter when she was in AYSO Tustin & was very engaged with the kids. She made it fun & always maintained a challenging environment for the players to learn. The fact that she is in pretty phenomenal condition as a coach also provides a great example for the players.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2020)

Hard to leave out Demian Brown of the Fullerton Rangers.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Jan 28, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Nice article here about Carrie. I was surprised when she was no longer part of Laguna United. Still havent heard the real story as to why.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing. Have not talked to her in a good  while. “Always tomorrow” is what we say too often. Makes any rational person who isn’t just dropping their kid(a) off at practice or involved in an organization wonder why you remove a coach/doc with her resume and had built a solid club foundation.

As mentioned she has coached Men and I’m sure she’ll be a head coach at the MENs pro level sooner than later. So to fire someone like her out of the blue says more about the Org than it does about the person being fired. The answer why she was fired is pretty easy if you see the level of the coaching staff even 3 years ago versus now and then putting a kid in charge of the entire thing.You would have to also know who really operates the club and rec side as well. Actually structured well on paper and smart when people are willing to operate large parts of the org for free.

When most clubs go down hill usually do to A) scandal B) poor management C) greed D) extremely poor coaching/losing E) extreme rise of operating costs - sometimes a combo of these things. I could build 1000s of profit-generating clubs and put a trained monkey to operate them (just train them to say yes to whatever you say) with no fear of it screwing thing up if: I had all the field space I wanted, no competition due to having all the fields in the area, a huge supply of kids who have parents who don’t want to drive more than 7.5mins to get their kids to practice, cheap labor, free labor (just have to brain wash enough parents or actually force them to give free labor), various forced donations from parents and more. Not hard to maximize profits in this type of environment- if your morality allows for it.

 Most people who believe themselves to be “professionals” wouldn’t stand most methods of maximizing profits in a club environment. Most folks who run clubs also understand the nature of a plot of low labor cost versus good coaching (plenty of metrics to easily figure that out) - it is inversely proportional. How many pro teams are hiring the cheapest coach they can find? Building a strong youth club isn’t dissimilar- except when starting up.

So most will mix in a few good coaches or maybe foreign coaches who willing to do just about anything to stay in the US. Not just picking on Laguna. Liverpool similar (minus the fields but have a ton of Irvine space), ton of Slammers offshoots, Strikers and Surf - even worse in other parts of the country where competition isn’t as strong. It’s the amount of kids available in SoCal that helps drive more of this.  Some operate with different models but can look at how unhealthy they are by checking the data - then seeing who is actually coaching these teams. The bread and butter are and always will be the littles - especially the ones who have no league or state cup data to look at. Can stick a fresh face in constantly and no one will Really complain - just need to be “enthusiastic“. Should see the ads Galaxy/Liverpool puts out to find coaches -1 year of experience coaching and enthusiasm is all you need.


----------



## timbuck (Jan 28, 2020)

I listened to a recent interview / podcast she was on recently. I’ll try to find it and post it. Her path has been an interesting one. Hope she kills it in San Diego.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Jan 30, 2020)

timbuck said:


> I listened to a recent interview / podcast she was on recently. I’ll try to find it and post it. Her path has been an interesting one. Hope she kills it in San Diego.


If you find it post it. I’d be interested to hear it before setting some time aside to give her a call. Think some of us have been re-evaluating how we keep in touch with people, as well as helping today versus tomorrow, given what happened this weekend.


----------



## timbuck (Jan 30, 2020)

Found it:





						Google Podcasts
					






					podcasts.google.com


----------



## PracticeWYpreach (Feb 24, 2020)

The only names I see for top coaches are a few of the top teams.. Any other names of good coaches at the younger levels? My daughter is looking to make the move to club in the sgv area. So any recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## jpeter (Feb 24, 2020)

For the boys considering the pay what do the better club coach get per month ? <2k notwithstanding MLS or professional organizations I would say the best ones don't stick around long.  They move on to something bigger, take a promotion go work for MLS , become trainers, bigger more well financed clubs unless they want to go into management and the $$ DIrectors pay grade.

Many of the coaches for youngers don't have a lot of experience so the quality is really not that great and they don't get compensated that well so not like there are "abc" coaches looking for a new u10 each year, throw those to the rooks.

Best coach someone with a lot of passion for the game that's going to be there for your players and team not running around coaching three other teams, some privates, I'd camps etc all at the same time


----------



## methood (Feb 24, 2020)

jpeter said:


> For the boys considering the pay what do the better club coach get per month ? <2k notwithstanding MLS or professional organizations I would say the best ones don't stick around long.  They move on to something bigger, take a promotion go work for MLS , become trainers, bigger more well financed clubs unless they want to go into management and the $$ DIrectors pay grade.
> 
> Many of the coaches for youngers don't have a lot of experience so the quality is really not that great and they don't get compensated that well so not like there are "abc" coaches looking for a new u10 each year, throw those to the rooks.
> 
> Best coach someone with a lot of passion for the game that's going to be there for your players and team not running around coaching three other teams, some privates, I'd camps etc all at the same time


Yeah the best coach is a part time coach.
Your right. someone who hasnt committed his life to the craft of coaching. Best to get a person who works 40 hours a week at another job. 

great advice.


----------



## methood (Feb 24, 2020)

People I’ve seen and think are good, don’t know about the best. 

I don’t know many SD coaches. Sorry.

-Erush, Breakers
-Teddy, Pats
-Sean, Pats 
-Roy, Strikers 
-Sam, LUFC
-David, SC Surf
-Doug, OC Surf
-Carl, Sand and Surf
-Liam, Beach 
-Callum, OC Galaxy
-Dallas, CFA
-Carrie, SD Loyal-when she was at LUFC
-Igor, OC Surf 
-Justine, OC Galaxy 
-Ever, Beach 
-Beniot, LAFC
-Zack, Real SoCal
-Jacob, Tudela FC
-Nacho, Pats 
-Jason, MVSC
-Katie, Sand and Surf


----------



## paytoplay (Feb 24, 2020)

Now do Worst


----------



## jpeter (Feb 24, 2020)

For the boys considering the pay what do the better club coach get per month ? <2k notwithstanding MLS or professional organizations I would say the best ones don't stick around long.  They move on to something bigger, take a promotion go work for MLS , become trainers, bigger more well financed clubs unless they want to go into management and the $$ DIrectors pay grade.

Many of the coaches for youngers  don't have a lot of experience so the quality is really not that great and they don't get compensated them that well so not like there are abc coaches looking for a new u10 each year, throw those to the rooks.

Best coach someone with a lot of passion for the game that's going to be there for your players and team not running around coaching three other teams, some privates, I'd camps etc all at the same time


methood said:


> Yeah the best coach is a part time coach.
> Your right. someone who hasnt committed his life to the craft of coaching. Best to get a person who works 40 hours a week at another job.
> 
> great advice.


What are you talking about?  No a dedicated coach not a Part Timer moonlighting as a coach.

When they  have 3 other teams, splitting time, well go for that if you like but no don't recommend those types.


----------



## SoccerFnatic (Feb 24, 2020)

Method has a list with two S&S coaches, but not a single Galaxy SB Coach or Beach Academy Coach? That list is already not credible. There are some really great coaches on that list outside of those choices.


----------



## methood (Feb 24, 2020)

jpeter said:


> For the boys considering the pay what do the better club coach get per month ? <2k notwithstanding MLS or professional organizations I would say the best ones don't stick around long.  They move on to something bigger, take a promotion go work for MLS , become trainers, bigger more well financed clubs unless they want to go into management and the $$ DIrectors pay grade.
> 
> Many of the coaches for youngers  don't have a lot of experience so the quality is really not that great and they don't get compensated them that well so not like there are abc coaches looking for a new u10 each year, throw those to the rooks.
> 
> ...


Hahah “those types”

ok let’s get a “dedicated” coach who will only coach 1 team. He/she is SO dedicated to coaching that they only have 1 team and train 2-3 times a week.

the other 99 hours a week is spent designing sessions and having individual plans created for each player.

they do NOTHING else.

what world do you live in? I’m so sick of people Talking crap about coaches and how easy it is to be a full time coach.

Parents think they have all the answers but you know what? You decided your profession, and it wasn’t coaching, and if you have coached, it’s been a volunteer, and now you think you have some moral superiority?

the truth is, and I can tell by your post, you don’t respect coaches. You don’t respect the time it takes to get good at it. You think you can just step into a session and be freaking amazing.

I don’t think that. I respect the profession, some coaches are bad...

ITS CRAP pay these guys/girls get, awful hours, and then on top of that, they have to deal with people like you who think they know what’s best. And YOU don’t even do the job!

hey...news flash...YOU DON’T KNOW WHATS BEST. I don’t go to a library and tell the librarian how to do their job and that they aren’t dedicated.

if a they has to coach 3 teams THEY ARE DEDICATED.


----------



## methood (Feb 24, 2020)

SoccerFnatic said:


> Method has a list with two S&S coaches, but not a single Galaxy SB Coach or Beach Academy Coach? That list is already not credible. There are some really great coaches on that list outside of those choices.


Like I said... I don’t know any SD coaches. I don’t know MANY other coaches. I’m going off what I know and what I’ve seen. It wasn’t meant to be some official list. Add too it if you want!

but I am VERY flattered that you think so highly of me to think my list was even official!


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 24, 2020)

SoccerFnatic said:


> Method has a list with two S&S coaches, but not a single Galaxy SB Coach or Beach Academy Coach? That list is already not credible. There are some really great coaches on that list outside of those choices.


It certainly is a mixed bag and a few I was shockingly surprised by. Many other coaches were certainly left off that list. Though they did admit they were unfamiliar with any SD coaches, which leads me to believe they may not have been exposed to many other coaches.
**Addendum--I see a post was made as I was writing. Having said something similiar.


----------



## methood (Feb 24, 2020)

LASTMAN14 said:


> It certainly is a mixed bag and a few I was shockingly surprised by. Many other coaches were certainly left off that list. Though they did admit they were unfamiliar with any SD coaches, which leads me to believe they may not have been exposed to many other coaches.
> **Addendum--I see a post was made as I was writing. Having said something similiar.


THAAAANNNKK YOU.

I’m just going off my very limited exposure to coaches. I have a full time job, so I can’t go around and watch every session and game.
But I will quit my job to go on this quest so my list can be more “creditable”


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 24, 2020)

methood said:


> THAAAANNNKK YOU.
> 
> I’m just going off my very limited exposure to coaches. I have a full time job, so I can’t go around and watch every session and game.
> But I will quit my job to go on this quest so my list can be more “creditable”


In my book you definitely hit two girls coaches squarely on the nose with DS at OC Surf and JT at Tudela.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Feb 24, 2020)

methood said:


> People I’ve seen and think are good, don’t know about the best.
> 
> I don’t know many SD coaches. Sorry.
> 
> ...


I’d never put a list together that had Sam and Carrie together - especially when it comes to coaching and history at that club. Better go burn some sage and burn a CR7 action figure as tribute to the Soccer Gods.


----------



## methood (Feb 24, 2020)

Not_that_Serious said:


> I’d never put a list together that had Sam and Carrie together - especially when it comes to coaching and history at that club. Better go burn some sage and burn a CR7 action figure as tribute to the Soccer Gods.


lol now you guys know I don’t have any information to go on. I’m seriously just going on what I’ve seen.

what happened there anyway?


----------



## LASoccerMom (Feb 25, 2020)

methood said:


> People I’ve seen and think are good, don’t know about the best.
> 
> 
> -Katie, Sand and Surf


Might be ok on the field in games. But based the way she interacts with players off the field and in practices I would not have my kid play for her.


----------



## ultimate20 (Feb 25, 2020)

PracticeWYpreach said:


> The only names I see for top coaches are a few of the top teams.. Any other names of good coaches at the younger levels? My daughter is looking to make the move to club in the sgv area. So any recommendations would be appreciated.


Rafa Moran is in SGV. Coaches for SWAP


----------



## PracticeWYpreach (Feb 25, 2020)

ultimate20 said:


> Rafa Moran is in SGV. Coaches for SWAP


Have you heard good things about him? I’ve also seen some other coaches names linked to that area.. Gallo, Chavez, Villanueva, Guerrero, ninja. I’m still trying to research.


----------



## jpeter (Feb 25, 2020)

methood said:


> Hahah “those types”
> 
> ok let’s get a “dedicated” coach who will only coach 1 team. He/she is SO dedicated to coaching that they only have 1 team and train 2-3 times a week.
> 
> ...


Your rant is bs you must be a coach or something.

Dedicated to one team, you can be a assistant on others, working with staff
coaches, doing other things rest of the time Einstein. I'm sick of narrow minded people who can't take anybody else's opinion whitout getting on some rant about some bs assumptions.

In fact that's what's the norm is for academy coaches and several on your "unrealistic" list.  The op asked for the best club coaches not academy directors, da, ecnl and older coaches they will never get.


----------



## methood (Feb 25, 2020)

jpeter said:


> Your rant is bs you must be a coach or something.
> 
> Dedicated to one team, you can be a assistant on others, working with staff
> coaches, doing other things rest of the time Einstein. I'm sick of narrow minded people who can't take anybody else's opinion whitout getting on some rant about some bs assumptions.
> ...


That’s 100% a fair point. I did rant. I can accept that. I’ve been intermittent fasting. It was a long day. Next time will be different.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 25, 2020)

PracticeWYpreach said:


> Have you heard good things about him? I’ve also seen some other coaches names linked to that area.. Gallo, Chavez, Villanueva, Guerrero, ninja. I’m still trying to research.


Not sure what age group your daughter is, but Carlos Guerrero at Legends SGV 06 plays a good style.


----------



## methood (Feb 25, 2020)

paytoplay said:


> Now do Worst


judging by some of my replies to this list...THIS LIST WAS THE WORST LOL.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 25, 2020)

methood said:


> That’s 100% a fair point. I did rant. I can accept that. I’ve been intermittent fasting. It was a long day. Next time will be different.


All is forgiven bro.  Fasting and detoxing all this toxic soccer stuff is good for the soul


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 25, 2020)

The club hopper who is now Soccerhelper can speak on his experience from the last 10 years on who his dd favorite coaches have been from her own mouth 

AYSO- Coach Marci and Coach Jennifer
Rec- Dad as head coach.  She said I treated all the players the same and that made me smile. Not easy being a coach with a kid too on the same team
Arsenal: Coach Marci
Legends.  Coach Jenny, Coach heather, Coach Howard and coach Matt
Blues- Coach Tad and The Gaffer
Strikers- Coach Tim
High School- Coach Ben

Thank you to all of you for treating my dd with respect.  It's very much appreciated.  I forgive all the other coaches she's played with as well.  I ask for forgiveness from all the coaches and parents for any words that came with sharpness and at times, judgmental and all that stuff.  I'm working on doing better.  Go Soccer!!!


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Feb 25, 2020)

methood said:


> lol now you guys know I don’t have any information to go on. I’m seriously just going on what I’ve seen.
> 
> what happened there anyway?


Long story but as most clubs go - they turn to the Green Side $$$$


----------



## jpeter (Feb 25, 2020)

Not_that_Serious said:


> Long story but as most clubs go - they turn to the Green Side $$$$


Oh that green side.  Yes many of the best at time leave for greener pastures or promotions.  Good youth soccer coaches seem to be a flux & in high demand so if you get one enjoy the ride.

We all want the "best" but let's face it there just not enough of them to go around and depending on the circumstances your player may have not have any access to them at all. Geography plays a role also.

So what can be done besides throwing out random names that have been around for a while?  You look for certain traits, styles, methods.

Are they good role models? Do they teach skills, discipline, patience, tactics, teamwork. Do they communicate positively, teach fitness, get everyone involved, have a reasonable roster size and sub patterns .  Help kids develop their skills &  passion for the game but also help with character building, respect, taking responsibility, be the best they can.


----------



## Frank (Feb 25, 2020)

In my experience on the boys side these guys could coach my kid any day of the week:

Neil Armour  (West Coast FC)
Marius Rus (LAFC/AC Brea)
Marcus Chorvat (Strikers South Bay)
Mike Erush (LA Breakers)


----------



## The Red Dragon (Feb 27, 2020)

Not_that_Serious said:


> I’d never put a list together that had Sam and Carrie together - especially when it comes to coaching and history at that club. Better go burn some sage and burn a CR7 action figure as tribute to the Soccer Gods.


You really shouldn't let your hatred of a certain club blind your judgement, sensibility, reasoning, etc...


----------



## methood (Feb 27, 2020)

The Red Dragon said:


> You really shouldn't let your hatred of a certain club blind your judgement, sensibility, reasoning, etc...


But what happened? 
im
So 
Confused


----------



## Batman (Feb 27, 2020)

Frank said:


> In my experience on the boys side these guys could coach my kid any day of the week:
> 
> Neil Armour  (West Coast FC)
> Marius Rus (LAFC/AC Brea)
> ...


Proven winners!  And at the highest levels


----------



## ultimate20 (Feb 28, 2020)

PracticeWYpreach said:


> Have you heard good things about him? I’ve also seen some other coaches names linked to that area.. Gallo, Chavez, Villanueva, Guerrero, ninja. I’m still trying to research.


Yes, i've heard good things about him and also seen his teams in action for the last 5 years playing against him.  He develops players in all aspects of the game.


----------



## Speed (Feb 28, 2020)

Frank said:


> In my experience on the boys side these guys could coach my kid any day of the week:
> 
> Neil Armour  (West Coast FC)
> Marius Rus (LAFC/AC Brea)
> ...


strengths of NA please? could you please tell me your experiences with him. We are interested in him and his style.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Feb 29, 2020)

The Red Dragon said:


> You really shouldn't let your hatred of a certain club blind your judgement, sensibility, reasoning, etc...


Do you want to post the State Cup winning percentages for this year, along with goal differential? I’ll also wait for a tabulation off the  average coaching license level at the club. Maybe List of teams in “elite” leagues. I’ll wait for the records of the teams in discovery and flight 1. I’ll wait for a list of ODP players. I’d even wait for the resume comparison of the DOC to other DOCs - by the way, seems that certain resumes can be picked apart for accuracy if you want to go that far.
My main point was to state those two individuals should not be referenced in the same breath. Looks like more blind loyalty. Unless you really do believe Carrie Taylor isn’t a better coach or DOC. Which would most likely be a bad take given, from your posts, were not around when she was there. The ignorance is okay, how club soccer has been for the over 35+ years I’ve seen it. How clubs stay in business and make money. Just get the parents to believe and not ask questions - forget experiencing something different that will distort “reality”


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Feb 29, 2020)

methood said:


> But what happened?
> im
> So
> Confused


Timbuck, nicely, posted a podcast. Take a listen to it. Referenced slightly, made fun of the situation but Professional coaches usually don’t go deep into these events. Good interview, good story, that I’ve sent to a few coaches who have recently wanted to quit coaching.


----------



## Speed (Mar 1, 2020)

The Big Lewandowski said:


> Ben Gardea @ Laguna United is great.  Young, enthusiastic, hard working....top notice coach at an up and coming club.


miss him at Toca, why can't he pick up a G03 or a B05? Selfishly asking.


----------



## The Red Dragon (Mar 3, 2020)

Not_that_Serious said:


> Do you want to post the State Cup winning percentages for this year, along with goal differential? I’ll also wait for a tabulation off the  average coaching license level at the club. Maybe List of teams in “elite” leagues. I’ll wait for the records of the teams in discovery and flight 1. I’ll wait for a list of ODP players. I’d even wait for the resume comparison of the DOC to other DOCs - by the way, seems that certain resumes can be picked apart for accuracy if you want to go that far.
> My main point was to state those two individuals should not be referenced in the same breath. Looks like more blind loyalty. Unless you really do believe Carrie Taylor isn’t a better coach or DOC. Which would most likely be a bad take given, from your posts, were not around when she was there. The ignorance is okay, how club soccer has been for the over 35+ years I’ve seen it. How clubs stay in business and make money. Just get the parents to believe and not ask questions - forget experiencing something different that will distort “reality”


I know exactly who he she is. In fact, she helped teach a "D" licensing course I took several years ago. I'm not saying she's not good or trying to disparage her...what I am saying is that Sam Nicholson has been a top level trainer/coach for many years and that Ben Gardea is one of the best young coaches in OC...and also sometimes having been in the game too long isn't a good thing as you referenced 35+ years...in fact I'd say there are club coaches out there still riding their reputations from back in the 90s, uninspiring to say the least. I just don't like to base coaches/trainers and their ability on what club they're attached to. One of the best trainers/coaches I worked with several years ago was with CFA, and you probably wouldn't even recognize his name if I told you.


----------



## The Red Dragon (Mar 3, 2020)

Speed said:


> miss him at Toca, why can't he pick up a G03 or a B05? Selfishly asking.


From what I gather his focus is on G09 with LUFC.


----------



## Frank (Mar 3, 2020)

Speed said:


> strengths of NA please? could you please tell me your experiences with him. We are interested in him and his style.


I've only played against his teams and have been able to have a good relationship with him. I would define him as follows:

- Dedicated to players -  Seems to have a lot of long term players who are fiercely loyal to him.
- Attempts to play possession soccer and his players are usually where they are supposed to be.
- Wins and gets his players scouted at the highest levels of club.
- Doesn't stand for BS and will call out the BS.
- Leader
- One hell of a Karaoke singer from what I hear


----------

